# Isiah Takes ESPN Analyst To Task



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The surprising play of rookie forward Renaldo Balkman this preseason has Knicks GM/coach Isiah Thomas feeling good. And he's letting ESPN analyst Greg Anthony, a former Knick, hear about it.
> 
> Still upset over Anthony's draft night criticism after the Knicks selected the unheralded Balkman with the No. 20 pick, Thomas ripped his fellow former point guard Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjSGwCaNmYSH8YNZpgsCNBq8vLYF?slug=cnnsi-isiahtakesespna&prov=cnnsi&type=lgns

LOL Isiah just straight up played Greg Anthony.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjSGwCaNmYSH8YNZpgsCNBq8vLYF?slug=cnnsi-isiahtakesespna&prov=cnnsi&type=lgns
> 
> LOL Isiah just straight up played Greg Anthony.


Harsh. He's better do well this season or Anthony's gonna come at him hard.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kitty said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjSGwCaNmYSH8YNZpgsCNBq8vLYF?slug=cnnsi-isiahtakesespna&prov=cnnsi&type=lgns
> 
> LOL Isiah just straight up played Greg Anthony.


Who Isiah really needed to take to school was the white guy on the panel (I think his name is Jay Bilas). The guy always seems to run his mouth and always seems to be horrifically wrong. Anyway remember him calling Josh Smith a bust the moment he was drafted? He had another monumental screw up of an analyst regarding another player but their name escapes me. I think he's just one of many people that do not deserve a job in sports.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chan said:


> Harsh. He's better do well this season or Anthony's gonna come at him hard.


You right about that Chan, because Greg Anthony will be licking his chops hoping this guy fails.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

If the Knicks have another bad season Greg is going to tear Isiah apart


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

LOLLL.....


wow......isiah really gave it to him....

reading that i couldnt stop thinking about what pedro said a few years back....



Pedro Martinez said:


> Kareem Garcia???.....who are you kareem garcia to come up to me....what have you done.....who is kareem garcia.......i dont know him.......


Loll that was classic........


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

OMG LOL...........


the ending of the article was pretty funny too



Zeke said:


> Thomas went on to refer to Anthony several more times during the remainder of the 15-minute session with reporters, sometimes even on unrelated questions.
> When asked whether he could see Balkman someday defending LeBron James or Tracy McGrady, Thomas replied, "Wait a minute, hold on now ... you can run him out there but he'll probably get stepped on a little bit ... Unlike Greg Anthony, I do have respect for others."
> 
> When asked about the Knicks' dismal season a year ago, and what role all the injuries played, Thomas said, "We all were in a funk last year ... Greg Anthony was in a funk."


lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LMAO, Isiah is going to get on this guy all season long. I can't wait to hear what Greg has to say about this. We all know Isiah can be ruthless, let's see how this plays out throughout the season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> LMAO, Isiah is going to get on this guy all season long. I can't wait to hear what Greg has to say about this. We all know Isiah can be ruthless, let's see how this plays out throughout the season.


I cant blame Zeke for taking a stand for themself though. He gets ripped enough (which is normally deserved) but then when he gets ripped for who he drafts (and he has a great draft record) he should stand up for himself.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its classless , but funny.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Perhaps Isiah should wait until regular season begins before he starts rationalizing that it was the correct move taking a player who was projected to go in the 40's (and by all accounts *would have*) with the 20th overall pick ahead of guys like Williams and Rondo. So far, those two have outperformed Balkman himself in preseason.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Over the top. Anthony is paid to give his opinion. You get some right, you get some wrong. Most people were wrong about Balkman (hopefully). I like Isiah, but this has turned me off a bit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Perhaps Isiah should wait until regular season begins before he starts rationalizing that it was the correct move taking a player who was projected to go in the 40's (and by all accounts *would have*) with the 20th overall pick ahead of guys like Williams and Rondo. *So far, those two have outperformed Balkman himself in preseason*.


Once again, the horse has been beaten to death.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

I Admit-I pretty much agree with Isiah on the facts...Who care's about him DISSING Anthony??? Talk is Cheap!!!! Isiah's record here S U C K S !!! He should shut up and Coach/GM---HE CAN CROW ALL HE WANTS WHEN HE ACTUALLY ACCOMPLISHES SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Who Isiah really needed to take to school was the white guy on the panel (I think his name is Jay Bilas). The guy always seems to run his mouth and always seems to be horrifically wrong. Anyway remember him calling Josh Smith a bust the moment he was drafted? He had another monumental screw up of an analyst regarding another player but their name escapes me. I think he's just one of many people that do not deserve a job in sports.


*Twinkiefoot, great point! I think Isiah Thomas jumped all over Greg Anthony mainly because he was an ex-Knick and was drafted by the Knicks. I believe Greg Anthony is just the first of the Sports Writers on Isiah Thomas long list of bashing him of his decisions & Duties as the Knick President. 
Maybe, some ole ex-Knicks should've blasted Ernie Grunfield of his selection of Greg Anthony in the draft then maybe Greg Anthony would've improved to be a better player at the PG than what was expected of him.* 

We all were questionable about Renaldo Balkman on draft night, the real Knick-Fans know how great Isiah Thomas selection on young talent is so they wanted to see this player play before commenting on Isiah Thomas first round decision selection (I was one of those Fans). 

*Watching Renaldo Balkman in the Knicks Summer League Games was all I needed to see of his great wide talent (Balkman & Lee was the Knicks best talent on the court in the Summer League Games). 

Renaldo Balkman RAW Talent belongs in the First Round Selection however, Isiah Thomas signing of 6.11 Jared Jefferies veteran defense experience in the SF position has made Renaldo Balkman awareness of that position even better than the talent Balkman showed in the Summer League Games. 

Rookie Renaldo Balkman is not taking his position as a first round pick or being a Knick for granted, he is taking a little of all the Knicks SF on the roster (Lee, Q.Rich, Jalen, and Jared) skillz and adding it to his own skillz to showboat it in the Preseason games. 

It is obvious to a duck that Isiah Thomas has another player with the B-Ball SKILLZ of "Ron Artest" on this Knick Roster (A Strong Point-Foward that has offense/defense and rebounding skillz). *


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

One of our new bloggers weighs in on Isiah's draft record and thinks the ESPN guys may want to let up on Thomas at least as far as the draft record goes.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I have read so many comments on this subject from members in this forum and other forums, lately alot of Isiah Bashers are doing their best to justify their response to Isiah or any coach or G.M. for defending comments that are written bad about his Players to show that he is behind his players as long as they are behind him.
Remember, Isiah did not say nothing untill Renaldo Balkman earned a Standing Ovation for just 13 minutes of play in the Garden (Renaldo Balkman earned to be defended by the President of the Knicks with that performance from all the sports writers and sports analyst that kept saying he was a 3rd round selection.). Hopefully, it will not be repeated again when Renaldo Balkman get on the court in the regular season. 
*I will write the conclusion of this Thread:* 

*So far from watching Renaldo Balkman Play in the Summer League games (4-1) with just Knicks 2nd year Players, and now in the Preseason games with 2nd & 3rd string players (3-0), Renaldo Balkman has proven to be a FIRST ROUND SELECTION. 

Renaldo Balkman has so far pulled off the task of playing and helping his teammates in every position. Comparing him with any player this offseason always leads to a Super-Star or All-Star Player, so that is a BIG PLUS for Renaldo Balkman and the person that selected him in the draft. 

For all Sports Writers and Sports Analyst to keep on promoting the Knicks should've took Marcus Williams as the 20th pick in the draft, says very little about Phoenix 21st pick of 6.1 Rajon Ronda who also is an explosive player like Balkman on bothsides of the court.* 

*The Knicks have All-Star scoring guards at their point position, do the Phoenix Suns have that?*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the thing about it is this.

If Anthony was coming from a place of intelligence on the subject it would have been more understandable.

this is from knickerblogger.net



> Don’t get me wrong, I sympathize with Zeke in the sense that I, too, thought Anthony was way off base (I think I even mentioned it here at the time), in that, whether the Balkman pick was good or not, Anthony wasn’t giving the pick enough thought, choosing instead to just make knee-jerk comments that amounted to *“I never heard of the guy, so he must be bad.” *


http://www.knickerblogger.net/?p=404

Greg Anthony didn't do his homework and instead of giving a guy from the org. that gave him his start the benefit of the doubt...a man who is actually an excellent drafter of talent, he bashed it.

you can bash picks but if you dont know what your talking about , you really should have shut up, not just spout an opinion because you are a talking head. the bottom line is Zeke drafted at a position of need and got the kind of hustle/defensive impact player the team seems to really need. but instead he was a bit of a traitor , because he didn't know one way or the other basically and he went negative.


----------

